# Darford?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of or use this food?

Apparently they make treats and kibble. 

I was reading some reviews on dogfoodadvisor.com and someone mentioned this being good for allergies and yeast problems. So I went to look it up as I'd never heard of it. I recognize the packaging, I actually saw it at a TJ Maxx a month or two ago when I was looking for dog bowls. Looked at it briefly but had never heard of it so I just passed it up. Looks like it's pretty expensive, $77 for 25.3lbs on one of the online retailers, I imagine the fish formula is even more (this was for the duck/turkey/poultry). 

Thoughts?

Fish formula ingredients:

Sardines, herring meal, peas, buckwheat, salmon, pea starch, canola oil, whitefish, mysis shrimp, brewers yeast, salmon meal, tomato pomace, salmon oil, alfalfa, sunflower oil, chelated minerals, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, kelp, (some vitamins and minerals lol), blueberries, bilberries, rosemary extract.

Protein: Not less than 30%
Fat: Not less than 15%
Fiber: Not less than 5%

Turkey/Duck/Chicken formula:

Turkey, chicken meal, peas, buckwheat, chicken, pea starch, chicken fat, duck, salmon meal, brewers yeast, tomato pomace, salmon oil, mysis shrimp, alfalfa, cold press sunflower oil, and then the rest is the same as the fish.

Same guaranteed analysis as the fish.


Here is the website:

Darford Industries Ltd. | Home


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know how brewer's yeast could be good for a dog with yeast problems.


----------



## zwergpinscher (Jun 30, 2011)

i like the limited ingredients, but I don't think i would ever buy it.. and I agree with BrownieM about the yeast thing. I wonder why they added mysis shrimp to it too.. thats what I feed my fish.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I could be wrong, but someone once told me on a dog forum ( could have been this one or another one), that the yeast they use in dog food is not the same yeast as what will grow inside a dogs ears, on their skin, etc, so there's no correlation and nothing to be worried about.


----------

